# Chronjobs wichtig



## sterndi (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe wiedermal eine frage  
Gibt es eine möglichkeit Linux mittles eines Chronjobs um punkt 22 uhr in einen standby modus zu setzen und das die Leistung runtergeht. 

(Das der pc nicht so laut ist) ?
Wenn ja wie 

Aber da hab ich noch ein Problem der Server ist ein Webserver mit 1ner Homepage ich möchte es dann so eingestellt haben wenn einer drauf zugreift das der Server normal startet (wieder in den vollmodus)  und wenn nach 10 minuten kein zugriff mehr ist das der server wieder in den standy geht 

gibt es da ne möglichkeit. 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

P.s.: Nein ich hab nicht zuviel macgyver gesehen *LOL*


----------



## won_gak (6. Mai 2004)

guckst du hier


----------



## sterndi (6. Mai 2004)

*danke*

hi ich danke dir vielmals für deine rasche antwort .

Jetzt mus ich nur noch englisch lernen *G*


----------

